# محتاجة مساعدة



## so lost (3 ديسمبر 2013)

مرحباً، 
انا بنت من عائلة مسلمة غير متشددة لا ارتدي الحجاب و لست قريبةً جداً من ديني لكني لطالما احببته واعتقدته الدين الصحيح. ولكن في يوم من الايام تملكني شعور حب المسيح فصرت ابحث في الانترنت عن المسيح واتعلم الصلوات واقراء عن المعجزات و بدئت بقرائة الانجيل و التمعن في معانيه و شاهدت فلم السيد المسيح و كنت ابكي بحرارة قلب عليه عندما صلبوه ، ولكن يبقى سؤال في بالي الم يبشر يسوع بنبي من بعد اسمه احمد؟ وهل حقاً ورقة بن نوفل قام بترجمة بعض الكتب القديمة للنبي محمد و قام بتجميعها و اطلق عليها اسم القرآن؟ انا حقاً بحاجة الى احد يفهمني و يفهمني! لا ان يوبخني بقولهة انك ترتدين عن دين الحق انك كافرة، لقد احسست بوجود المسيح بجانبي في تلواتي للصلوات وكانه يقول لي امني ! ..تعبت من كثرة التفكير ، طلبت من المسيح ان يرسل لي اشارة لكي تهديني وما هي الا ساعة زمن و دق جرس الباب ففتح ابي واذا برجل و امرأة من الكنيسة المحلية معهم انجيل واتو لدعوتنا الى المسيحية ، طبعاً استقبلهم ابي و جلس و تحدث معهم لكن سرعان ما جعلهم يغادرون بقوله " نحن نحب ديننا" لكني كنت فرحة و بنفس الوقت متفاجأة هل حقاً ارسل لي الرب علامة؟. رجائاً ممن يستطيع مساعدتي بان لا يبخل بالرد.


----------



## AdmanTios (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*سلام المسيح يملاء قلبك و يشمل عقلك
أختنا الغالية .... نعم المسيح أرسل لشخصك
هذه العلامة حينما " تملك قلبك حب السيد المسيح "
و تأكدت هذه الرسالة بالإفتقاد من الكنيسة المحلية .

إتبعي قلبك أختاة .... و ستجدين الجميع هنا يُحبونك
و يُقدمون أقصي ما في وسعهم للرد علي تساؤلاتك
و تحت أمرك بأي إرشاد أو تساؤل فالجميع بإنتظارك

و سلام و نعمة و محبة رب المجد التي تفوق كل عقل
و كل تصور تملاء قلوب جميع الأحباء
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 ديسمبر 2013)

اهلا بك اختى العزيزة
بالنسبة لموضوع ان السيد المسيح بشر بنبى بعده أسمه أحمد !!!!
كيف وهذا الاحمد ينكر من هو المسيح ؟
كيف سابشر بشخص يأتى بعدى يكون ضدا لى ؟
لقد قال السيد المسيح انه سيأتى بعده انبياء .....
ولكن كذبة .
حاولى تهدى وترتبى امورك وتصلى ان ربنا يساعدك ويرشدك لطريقه .
ولو عثر عليكى فهم شيئ أتفضلى أطرحيه فى المنتدى .


----------



## so lost (3 ديسمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *سلام المسيح يملاء قلبك و يشمل عقلك
> أختنا الغالية .... نعم المسيح أرسل لشخصك
> هذه العلامة حينما " تملك قلبك حب السيد المسيح "
> و تأكدت هذه الرسالة بالإفتقاد من الكنيسة المحلية .
> ...



 تسلم ربنا يخليك... اذكرني في صلاتك فأنا بجد محتاجة مساعدة الرب


----------



## so lost (3 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> اهلا بك اختى العزيزة
> بالنسبة لموضوع ان السيد المسيح بشر بنبى بعده أسمه أحمد !!!!
> كيف وهذا الاحمد ينكر من هو المسيح ؟
> كيف سابشر بشخص يأتى بعدى يكون ضدا لى ؟
> ...



يا اخي واللهي انا بصلي و بدعي ربنا انو يثبتني ع الطريق الي هو شايفو صح لانني حاسة بالضياع انا خايفة من خسارة اهلي وحياتي و كمان خايفة من خسارة الرب لكن سؤالي من كتب القرآن اذن و جمع به هذه العلوم. المشكلة انو انا حتى لو حد حاول يقنعن انو الاسلام صحيح دماغي قافل و حاسة قلبي بيأثر علية اكثر وقلبي مليان بحب المسيح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 ديسمبر 2013)

> طلبت من المسيح ان يرسل لي اشارة لكي تهديني وما هي الا ساعة زمن و دق جرس الباب ففتح ابي واذا برجل و امرأة من الكنيسة المحلية معهم انجيل واتو لدعوتنا الى المسيحية


 

 انت ايه شعورك الداخلى؟؟ بصى-- انت هتبقى من جواكى عارفا الاجابه  و خصوصا لحظتها بتبقى متئكده مليون فى الميه-- و بعدها بيبداء الشرير يشكك فيكى و يحاول يقنعك ان دى مجرد صدفه--

 المهم حبيبتى مثل ما جاوبوكى اخوتى-- الرب يسوع المسيح لم  يبشر بنبى من بعده اسمه احمد و لا محمد-- لم يبشر غير بحلول الروح القدس(روحه المقدسه)
و اكد إن هيكون هناك انبياء كذبه من بعده-- و حذر كثيرا منهم--

اقرائى فى الانجيل و تكلمى مع الرب افتحى قلبك اكثر و اكثر-- الرب تقدرى تشوفيه بقلبك قبل  عقلك---
 تكلمى مع الرب  و اتطلبى منه انه يفتح عيونك و يساعدك تفهميه  اكثر و تتعرفى على شخصه الرائع الجميل--

 الرب معكى حبيبتى و هو لما بيبداء-- اكيد بيكمل


----------



## AdmanTios (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*أختنا الغالية سلام المسيح مُجدداً
مُرسل لشخصك الكريم موضوع يستحق منك
المُتابعة حينما يحين و يتوافر وقتُك الثمين
لا تُجهدي نفسك و لا تُشغلين بالك كثيراً

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217353

هذه النوعية من المواضيع القيمة ستُساهم إلي حد كبير
في تكوين فكرك و طريقة تفكيرك و وضعك علي أول الطريق .

مُتابع مع شخصك الكريم بإذن رب المجد .............. مودتي
*


----------



## أَمَة (3 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> مرحباً،
> انا بنت من عائلة مسلمة غير متشددة لا ارتدي الحجاب و لست قريبةً جداً من ديني لكني لطالما احببته واعتقدته الدين الصحيح. ولكن في يوم من الايام تملكني شعور حب المسيح فصرت ابحث في الانترنت عن المسيح واتعلم الصلوات واقراء عن المعجزات و بدئت بقرائة الانجيل و التمعن في معانيه و شاهدت فلم السيد المسيح و كنت ابكي بحرارة قلب عليه عندما صلبوه ،



 
سلام المسيح يملأ قلبك وحياتك يا ابنتي
 
كلامك يدل على صفاء روحك وطيبة قلبك التي بسببها طرق السيد المسيح باب قلبك بسكون ففتحتيه له وتملك عليه بشعور الحب الذي تتكلمين عنه، هو القائل: 
 
 هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي.
 
بحثت عنه على الانترنت لأنه أحبك أولا وكان ينشدك ليأتِ بك الى  الآب السماوي، كما قال في يوحنا 14 العدد 6:
 
أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.

لا تتراجعي عن طريق الحق والحياة التي هي المسيح يا ابنتي بعد ان وضعت أول خطواتك عليها.



so lost قال:


> ولكن يبقى سؤال في بالي الم يبشر يسوع بنبي من بعد اسمه احمد؟ وهل حقاً ورقة بن نوفل قام بترجمة بعض الكتب القديمة للنبي محمد و قام بتجميعها و اطلق عليها اسم القرآن؟ انا حقاً بحاجة الى احد يفهمني و يفهمني! لا ان يوبخني بقوله انك ترتدين عن دين الحق انك كافرة،




من الطبيعي يا ابنتي ان يوبخك أهلك وعشيرتك وغيرهم من الناس الذين يؤمنون ان الإسلام هو دين الحق.* أعذريهم* لأنهم لو عرفوا حقيقة المسيح لتبعوه هم ايضا، ولكنهم يظنون انهم على دين الحق.

المسيحية ليس دينا *بمفهوم الدين* أنها مجموعة من العقائد والشرائع والفروض وغيرها من امور النهي والتحريم والتحليل نتبعها لكي نصل بها الى رضى الله، لأننا كبشر لا نقدر أن نصل الى الله بأعمال بر نعملها مهما كانت صالحة، بل هي الإيمان* بالمسيح نفسه أنه الله الذي ظهر لنا بالجسد.* يقول الكتاب المقدس في رومية 3:

20. لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ كُلُّ ذِي جَسَدٍ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ أَمَامَهُ. لأَنَّ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَعْرِفَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ.
21. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ ظَهَرَ بِرُّ اللهِ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ مَشْهُوداً لَهُ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ
22. بِرُّ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ إِلَى كُلِّ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ. لأَنَّهُ لاَ فَرْقَ.
23. إِذِ الْجَمِيعُ أَخْطَأُوا وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ مَجْدُ اللهِ

أما عن سؤالك بأن المسيح بشر بنبي بعده اسمه محمد فهذا كلام ليس له وجود في الكتاب المقدس، بل هو كلام يتعارض مع الكتاب المقدس، فالسيد المسيح كما قلت أعلاه هو الله الذي ظهر بالجسد وبظهوره تمم النبؤات كلها وقد أعلن أنه الأزلي الأبدي الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية - أي، غير المحدود بالزمان والمكان، حيث يقول  هو في سفر الرؤيا 22 العدد 13:

"*أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ،* *الْبَدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ*،" 

يكفي هذا لإثبات حقيقة السيد المسيح الإلهية، وخطأ نبوة محمد. فلا داعي للتوسع بالرد على سؤالك حول علاقة محمد بورقة بن نوفل لأن الموضوع كبير، ولكن لو أردتِ الحصول على أجوبة لأسئلتك ستجدين المعلومات الكاملة في كتاب "*قس ونبي - بحث في نشأة الإسلام*" بالنقر هنــــــا



so lost قال:


> لقد احسست بوجود المسيح بجانبي في تلواتي للصلوات وكانه يقول لي امني ! ..تعبت من كثرة التفكير ، طلبت من المسيح ان يرسل لي اشارة لكي تهديني وما هي الا ساعة زمن و دق جرس الباب ففتح ابي واذا برجل و امرأة من الكنيسة المحلية معهم انجيل واتو لدعوتنا الى المسيحية ، طبعاً استقبلهم ابي و جلس و تحدث معهم لكن سرعان ما جعلهم يغادرون بقوله " نحن نحب ديننا" لكني كنت فرحة و بنفس الوقت متفاجأة هل حقاً ارسل لي الرب علامة؟. رجائاً ممن يستطيع مساعدتي بان لا يبخل بالرد.




استريحي يا ابنتي من تعب التفكير وتمسكي واثبتي بقول الرب ليكون لك خلاصا. يقول الرب في عبرانيين 3 العدد 15:

 الْيَوْمَ إِنْ سَمِعْتُمْ صَوْتَهُ فَلاَ تُقَسُّوا قُلُوبَكُمْ،

ليس لديك ما تخافين منه لأنه كما يبدو من كلامك انك تعيشين في بلد بعيد عن الدول العربية التي تمنع التبشير، حيث يحفظ القانون حقك في إيمانك.

لم تكن زيارة المبشرين صدفة بل إشارة من الرب وردا على صلاتك.

الرب معك يحفظك ويحميك ويثبتك بإيمانك. 
 استمري معنا واكتبي اسئلتك عن الإيمان في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية، وقسم المرشد الروحي للإرشاد الروحي كما هو ظاهر في اسمه.


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> يا اخي واللهي انا بصلي و بدعي ربنا انو يثبتني ع الطريق الي هو شايفو صح لانني حاسة بالضياع انا خايفة من خسارة اهلي وحياتي و كمان خايفة من خسارة الرب لكن سؤالي من كتب القرآن اذن و جمع به هذه العلوم. المشكلة انو انا حتى لو حد حاول يقنعن انو الاسلام صحيح دماغي قافل و حاسة قلبي بيأثر علية اكثر وقلبي مليان بحب المسيح



كويس انك بتصلى وتدعى واكيد ربنا سامعك وهايعينك ؛ ومفيش حد قال انك تخسرى اهلك أبدا لا انت هتفضدلى معاهم وتحبيهم ويحبوكى 
وفى نفس الوقت قلبك مع المسيح ومش لازم تظهرى ايمانك قدامهم دلوقتى .
وبالنسبة للقراءن مفيش جديد ولاعلوم ولاحاجة ده هو شوه العقائد السليمة وضم بعض الخرافات اللى ضحك بيها على ساكنى الخيام اللى اهتموا بالسجع والقافية ولم يهتموا أن يفكروا بالمضمون وهل هذا يرتقى لكلام الخالق ام لا .


----------



## so lost (3 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انت ايه شعورك الداخلى؟؟ بصى-- انت هتبقى من جواكى عارفا الاجابه  و خصوصا لحظتها بتبقى متئكده مليون فى الميه-- و بعدها بيبداء الشرير يشكك فيكى و يحاول يقنعك ان دى مجرد صدفه--
> SIZE]




انا شعوري الداخلي هو عبارة عن حب و ارتياح للمسيح احسست وكأنني كنت بلا حياة او أمل و فجأة تبناني اب وصار يراعيني ويرسم لي حياة جميلة مليئة بالامل ، انا بجد خايفة اخسر ربنا المسيح صدقيني لو حد فيكم حاسس بالي انا احس فيه لما اكون بكلم الرب يسوع على انه ابي وانا انسانة ضائعة احس وكأن جسدي يرتجف و الحب يملئ قلبي و تغمر عيني الدموع لما توقف عن الصلاة اليه لحضة لكن كما قلتي الشرير يأتي دائماً في مثل هذه الحضات ويحاول اقناعي على اني خاطئة وابداء بالتفكير مجدداً ..اسفة ع الاطالة لكن حقاً محتاجة لان اتحدث مع شخص يفهمني


----------



## so lost (3 ديسمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *أختنا الغالية سلام المسيح مُجدداً
> مُرسل لشخصك الكريم موضوع يستحق منك
> المُتابعة حينما يحين و يتوافر وقتُك الثمين
> لا تُجهدي نفسك و لا تُشغلين بالك كثيراً
> ...




جزيل الشكر بك لقد قمت بقرائة الاعلان الالهي والاعلان الخاص و سأكمل قرأتي قريباً ايضاً شكراً مرة اخرى لنشر الموضوع معي.


----------



## AdmanTios (3 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> جزيل الشكر بك لقد قمت بقرائة الاعلان الالهي والاعلان الخاص و سأكمل قرأتي قريباً ايضاً شكراً مرة اخرى لنشر الموضوع معي.



*غير مُستحق تقدمة الشكر أختنا الغالية
فالشكر كل الشكر من عُمق القلب لمُخلصنا
الصالح فادي نفوسنا .... الذي لطالما يُنادي
علي رعيتُه بكل بقاع المسكونة .. هكذا قالها
" **وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ،
يَنْبَغِي  أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضًا فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي،
وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ  وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ " .

و كما تفضلت أمنا الحبيبة الغالية " آمه "
بأن صفاء روحك و طيبة قلبك هي دليلك
لشخص المسيح لهذا طرق بابك و دعاكي
أن تأتي إليه لتذوقين حلاوة العشرة معه .

بإنتظار تساؤلاتك أختي في أي إستفسار
حتي و لو بدي لشخصك بسيط أو حتي في علاقتُك
بشخص المسيح .... جميع الأحباء بإنتظارك بكل محبة

نُصلي من أجلك أختنا الغالية
*


----------



## so lost (3 ديسمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> سلام المسيح يملأ قلبك وحياتك يا ابنتي
> 
> كلامك يدل على صفاء روحك وطيبة قلبك التي بسببها طرق السيد المسيح باب قلبك بسكون ففتحتيه له وتملك عليه بشعور الحب الذي تتكلمين عنه، هو القائل:
> 
> ...



 جزيل الشكر لك و نعم انت صادقة لم تكن زيارة المبشرين الا علامة وانا متأكدة من هذا الان و الدليل هو احساسي بالحب للمسيح قبل كل شي قبل المبشرين و بعدهم لكن اضنني كنت متبعة للشيطان و استمع اليه اكثر :new5::new5:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> مرحباً،
> *ولكن يبقى سؤال* في بالي الم يبشر *يسوع  *بنبي من بعد اسمه *احمد*؟ .


*[FONT=&quot]وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِي ٱسْمُهُ *​*[FONT=&quot]أَحْمَدُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلام مش ليسوع ... الكلام على لسان عيسى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضعى القرآن والكتاب المقدس جانباً ...وأسالى نفسك سؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هو عيسى نزل مخصوص علشان يقول ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أَحْمَدُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) جاى بالصلاة ع النبى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب ما اللى هيقوله ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أَحْمَدُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) يقوله عيسى ونخلص ؟!![/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]صح ؟؟؟
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يُعقل بداهة أن يأتى عيسى قبل 600 سنة عشان يقول [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أَحْمَدُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جاى ورا منى ...
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ساموااا عليكواااا ...؟!!!![/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## fredyyy (3 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost 

you are so near 

يونان 2 : 2 
وقال *دعوت* من ضيقي الرب *فاستجابني*. 
*صرخت* من جوف الهاوية *فسمعت صوتي.
*
 
*تذكري أن المسيح *
*أطعم خمسة ألاف نفس حين بارك خمس خبزات وسمكتين ... **ألا يُطعمك *

*تكلم إلى قائد لليهود في الليل ... حيث لم يراه أحد ... ألا يتكلم إليكِ *

*أرسل تلاميذه للبشارة به ... ولم يعوزهم إلى شئ ... ولن يعوزك لشئ *

*أطعم تلاميذه سمكًا حين فشل الصيادين طوال الليل أن يجدوا سمكًا *

*كان له سلطان على الريح والبحر ... إذا سيجد لك بيتًا أمنًا لأنه لا يترك محبيه *

*أعد لنا بيتًا سماويًا ... ألا يقدر أن يسكننا على الأرض بسلام ... نعم يقدر *

*هو صاحب الكلام ذو القوة الفائقة فهو يغير قلوب الملوك وسيغيِّر قلب والديك *

*لا يمكن أن يساعده أحد ِقفي وإنظري خلاصه ... يرى في الظلام كما في النور *

*لا خوف من السير معه لقد قال سلامي أعطيكم ... هو ملك السلام يعرف كل إحتياجك *



*يارب *
*أختنا أنت تعرف إسمها *
*وتعرف أحوالها ... أكثر منا *
*إفتح عينيها لتراك وفكرها ليفهمك *
*إملأ قلبها بسلامك أنر طريقها لتمشي خلفك *
*هيئ كل ظروف معيشتها يا من تهتم بالعصافير *
*إن قلبها مفتوح نحوك ... فأظهر لها محبتك *
*يا من تفتح الأبواب المُغلَّقة عيوننا نحوك *
*أزل كل أفكار العدو القديمة. وثبتها فيك *
*سندها شجعها أسعدها قويها فرحها *
*يا صاحب القلب الكبير. أنت قريب *
*تسمع وتستجيب لأننا أحباء قلبك *
*إنها نفس تشتاق إليك *
*أظهر لها ذاتك *
*تكلم إليها *
*أأأمين *​ 
.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> انا شعوري الداخلي هو عبارة عن حب و ارتياح للمسيح احسست وكأنني كنت بلا حياة او أمل و فجأة تبناني اب وصار يراعيني ويرسم لي حياة جميلة مليئة بالامل ، انا بجد خايفة اخسر ربنا المسيح صدقيني لو حد فيكم حاسس بالي انا احس فيه لما اكون بكلم الرب يسوع على انه ابي وانا انسانة ضائعة احس وكأن جسدي يرتجف و الحب يملئ قلبي و تغمر عيني الدموع لما توقف عن الصلاة اليه لحضة لكن كما قلتي الشرير يأتي دائماً في مثل هذه الحضات ويحاول اقناعي على اني خاطئة وابداء بالتفكير مجدداً ..اسفة ع الاطالة لكن حقاً محتاجة لان اتحدث مع شخص يفهمني


 حسى بيكى صدقينى--
 و هتلاقى كثير شعرين بيكى اوى هنى فى المنتدى.. لهم نفس تجربتك فهم من عائله مسلمه --
 مش طولتى فى الكلام و لا شىء حبيبتى -- انت هنى وسط اخوتك-- :flowers: 
و كونى متئكده -- لسى فى حرب شديده من الشرير هيحاول يسترجعك تانى--محاولات شديده جدا و متكرره--
كل الى تعمليه انك تمسكى فى يسوع جامد فى الصلاه و تطلبى منه انه يحارب عنك--
 لحد بس ما يفقد الشرير الامل انه يسترجعك تانى-- و بعد كدا خلاص مش هيقرب-- هيعرف انك من ابناء الرب--
الرب يكون معكى حبيبتى و يقويكى دايما -- امين يا رب


----------



## fredyyy (3 ديسمبر 2013)

إشعياء 43 : 1 ​

..... *لا تخف* لأني *فديتك*. *دعوتك* باسمك. *أنت لي*. ​ 

*تشجعي ... لا تخافي ... فداكِ ... هو يدعوكِ ... أنتِ له *​ 
.​​​


----------



## so lost (3 ديسمبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> so lost
> 
> you are so near
> 
> ...



امين :new5: 
اشكرك على كلامك المشجع بالفعل شجعني كثيراً اتمنى ان ارتاح نفسياً وذهنياً فتعبت كثيراً من التفكير.
لم اتكلم لاي شخص من قبل عن مدى حبي و اهتمامي بالدين المسيحي ولكن اليوم احسست بالاختناق و بكيت كثيراً راجية من الرب ان يساعدني بشيئ فقمت بنشر هذا الموضوع و كذلك تحدثت مع صديقة مقربة لي جداً هي ايضاً مسلمة اتت الي مسرعة عندما علمت انني بحاجة الى التكلم. مع احد وعندما اخبرتها اقترحت علي ان اذهب معها الى المسجد و حضور مجلس سيقام هناك والاستماع الى المحاضرة و بعد ذلك اذهب الى الكنيسة واتلو الصلاة التي تعلمتها من خلال الانترنت هناك وارى من سيأثر بي اكثر او الى اي مكان ساحس بالانتماء اكثر ! فما رايك بهذا الاقتراح؟


----------



## so lost (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انا اسفة ع الاطالة لكني حقاً محتاجة لشخص يشاركني افكاري..فأنا شبه ضائعة بين الافكار الشريرة والافكار التي تشدني الى الدين اكثر


----------



## fredyyy (3 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> ولكن اليوم احسست بالاختناق و *بكيت* كثيراً
> راجية من الرب ان *يساعدني بشيئ* فقمت بنشر هذا الموضوع
> فما رايك بهذا الاقتراح؟


 
*هذه الدموع غير منسية أمام المسيح *

*هو يعرف ما بداخلك ويشعر بك وسيزيدك تثبيت فيه *

*تذكري المسيح غلب الموت وقام ليعطينا حياة ( وليس وصايا ) *

*المسيح أكد لنا أن لنا حياة أبدية وليس عند ( الله أعلم ) بل هو يعلم كل شئ *

*المسيح لم يمرض ... بل كان له سلطان على المرض وكل من لمسه ُشفي *

*بالنسبة للإقتراح سوف أذكر لك آية من الكتاب المقدس *
فيلبي 3 : 13 
أيها الإخوة، أنا لست أحسب نفسي أني قد أدركت. 
ولكني *أفعل شيئا واحدا* إذ أنا *أنسى* ما هو وراء *وأمتد* إلى ما هو *قدام*.
​.


----------



## fredyyy (3 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> فأنا شبه ضائعة بين الافكار الشريرة
> والافكار التي تشدني الى الدين اكثر


 
*لستِ ضائعة بد اليوم فقد وجدكِ المسيح *

*الأفكار الشريرة ليس لها مكان في قلبك بعد اليوم *

*حين يمتلئ الفكر بحب المسيح وكلماته يمتلئ القلب بالفرح *

*لقد عدتِ لمن فداكِ ... وهو سيرعاكِ ويهتم بكِ *

*تذكري لم يضيع أحد أعطى نفسه للمسيح *

*هذا مقدار غلاوتك عند الرب *
التثنية 32 : 10 
وجده في أرض قفر وفي خلاء مستوحش خرب. 
*أحاط* به *ولاحظه* *وصانه* *كحدقة عينه.
*​.


----------



## fredyyy (3 ديسمبر 2013)

متى 11 : 28 ​

*تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم.*​


.​*تعالوا ... وأنا أريحكم *


----------



## fredyyy (3 ديسمبر 2013)

_*مشاركة ترفية*_ 

الأعضاء المتواجدة ستة 

والظاهرين خمسة بس ... للعضو الغير ظاهر إظهر وبان عليك الأمان 

هههههههههههههههههههه 

.


----------



## Samir poet (3 ديسمبر 2013)

* كلمات تعزية في الشدائد 
قال داود النبي للرب: "  اذكر لي كلامك الذي جعلتني عليه اتكل، هذا الذي عزاني في مذلتي"، وأنت  أيضاً في فترات مذلتك، اذكر الآيات الآتية فتتعزى:*

*    ها أنا معكم كل الأيام والى انقضاء الدهر (مت 28: 20)*
*    كُلُّ آلَةٍ صُوِّرَتْ ضِدَّكِ لاَ تَنْجَحُ.  (سفر إشعياء 54: 17)*
*    قفوا وانظروا خلاص الرب.  الرب يقاتل عنكم وأنتم تصمتون (خر14: 14). *
*     لولا أن الرب كان معنا..  حين قام الناس علينا لابتلعونا ونحن أحياء..   مبارك الرب الذي لم يسلمنا فريسة لأسنانهم.  نجت أنفسنا مثل العصفور من فخ  الصيادين.  الفخ انكسر ونحن نجون.  عوننا من عند الرب الذي صنع السماء  والأرض (مز 124). *
*    الرب لا يترك عصا الخطاة تستقر على نصيب الصديقين. *
*    وها أنا معك، وأحفظك حيثما تذهب، وأردك إلى هذه الأرض (تك28: 15). *
*    يحاربونك ولا يقدرون عليك، لأني أنا معك يقول الرب لأنقذك (ار1: 19). *
*    لا تخف، بل تكلم ولا تسكت.  لأني أنا معك، ولا يقع بك أحد ليؤذيك (اع18: 9، 10). *
*    في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق، ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم. *
*     مرارا كثيرة حاربوني منذ صباي..  وأنهم لم يقدروا على..  على ظهري جلدي  الخطاة وأطالوا إثمهم.  الرب صديق هو يقطع أسنان الخطاة (مز 22). *
*    دفعت لأسقط والرب عضدني (مز 117). *
*    إن سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شراً، لأنك أنت معي (مز 22). *
*    يسقط عن يسارك ألوف، وعن يمينك ربوات، أما أنت فلا يقتربون إليك .  بل بعينيك تعاين ومجازاة الخطاة تبصر (مز 90). *
*    الرب يحفظك من كل سوء.  الرب يحفظ نفسك.  الرب يحفظ دخولك وخروجك (مز 121). *
*     الرب نورى وخلاصي ممن أخاف؟! الرب عاضد حياتي ممن ارتعب؟! إن يحاربني  جيش فلن يخاف قلبي.  وان قام على قتال ففي هذا أنا مطمئن (مز 26). *
*    تقلد سيفك على فخذك أيها الجبار.  استله وانجح واملك. *
*    أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها..*​


----------



## so lost (3 ديسمبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> _*مشاركة ترفية*_
> 
> الأعضاء المتواجدة ستة
> 
> ...




اعتقد انك تقصدني ههههه الصراحة بقراء بالردود ع الموضوع و مش عارفة ارد اكتب اي شي ! الساعة عندنا الان 1:35am ولا استطيع النوم، من شدة التفكير ، طبعاً انا اكتب فصحة لان انا مش مصرية واذا تحدثت بلهجتي فلن يفهمني احد اعتقد ههههه كنت اقرة الانجيل و اتمعن بكلماتهة و استمعت الى بعض الترانيم التي تشفي الروح احسها ونوعاً ما وصلت الى رأي و هو ان اذهب الى كنيسة وانحدث مع كاهن واستمع بنصيحته خيراً لي من القعدة والتفكير بس!


----------



## Samir poet (3 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> اعتقد انك تقصدني ههههه الصراحة بقراء بالردود ع الموضوع و مش عارفة ارد اكتب اي شي ! الساعة عندنا الان 1:35am ولا استطيع النوم، من شدة التفكير ، طبعاً انا اكتب فصحة لان انا مش مصرية واذا تحدثت بلهجتي فلن يفهمني احد اعتقد ههههه كنت اقرة الانجيل و اتمعن بكلماتهة و استمعت الى بعض الترانيم التي تشفي الروح احسها ونوعاً ما وصلت الى رأي و هو ان اذهب الى كنيسة وانحدث مع كاهن واستمع بنصيحته خيراً لي من القعدة والتفكير بس!


*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك ويحققلك
كل اللى نفسك فية ويبعد عنك كل شر وشبة شر
وشفاعة جميع مصاف القديسين والقديسات 
والشهداء والشهيدات والمعترفيان والمعترفات 
وكل من سلك فى طريق رب المجد يسوع المسيح
ان يكونو معاكى فى كل شى ويعطونك سؤال لقلبك
واولا واخيرة بشفاعة اقوة الشفاعة ام النور العدراء
مريم تكون معاكى وتحافظ عليكى امين يارب صليلى*


----------



## so lost (3 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك ويحققلك
> كل اللى نفسك فية ويبعد عنك كل شر وشبة شر
> وشفاعة جميع مصاف القديسين والقديسات
> والشهداء والشهيدات والمعترفيان والمعترفات
> ...



امين
ربنا يحفظك على هالكلام الجميل والله انك خليتني احس اني مش وحيدة وفعلاً ليه اخوة يحفظك الرب امين


----------



## fredyyy (3 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> اعتقد انك تقصدني ههههه
> 
> الصراحة بقراء بالردود ع الموضوع و مش عارفة ارد اكتب اي شي ! الساعة عندنا الان 1:35am ولا استطيع النوم، من شدة التفكير


 
*لا لا لا *

*مش إنتي المقصودة ... لأن إسمك ظاهر *

*في آية حلوة بتقول : *
مزمور 30 : 5 
....... عند المساء *يبيت البكاء* *وفي الصباح ترنم*.
​*يعني حتى لو بكيتي بالليل ... في الصباح يعطيكي الرب تترنمي بفرح *

*قول للرب كده *
مزمور 22 : 19 
أما أنت يا رب* فلا تبعد*.* يا قوتي* أسرع إلى *نصرتي*. 

مزمور 59 : 17 
يا *قوتي* لك *أرنم* لأن الله *ملجإي* إله *رحمتي*.

​.


----------



## Samir poet (3 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> امين
> ربنا يحفظك على هالكلام الجميل والله انك خليتني احس اني مش وحيدة وفعلاً ليه اخوة يحفظك الرب امين


*لا تخافى اختى الحبيبة 
انا دعوت ربى بالحقيقة من قلبى
هذة الدعوات لك :new5:
احنا هنا كلنا اخوات انتى جزء مننا 
اختنا احنا هنا اسرة واحدة 
وتحت امرك فى شى يحققلك كل اللى نفسك فية بجد




*


----------



## fredyyy (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*في آية كمان بتقول : *

مزمور 127 : 2 

*....... لكنه يعطي حبيبه نوما.*

.​


----------



## so lost (3 ديسمبر 2013)

طيب ممكن اتكلم مع حد كان مسلم واصبح مسيحي اود فعلاً التحدث الى  هكذا شخص  الي يعرف حد ممكن يخليه يرد بتعليق ولا رسالة ولا اي حاجة لو سمحتو


----------



## Samir poet (3 ديسمبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> متى 11 : 28 ​
> 
> *تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم.*​
> 
> ...





so lost قال:


> امين
> ربنا يحفظك على هالكلام الجميل والله انك خليتني احس اني مش وحيدة وفعلاً ليه اخوة يحفظك الرب امين





fredyyy قال:


> *في آية كمان بتقول : *
> 
> مزمور 127 : 2
> 
> ...


----------



## Samir poet (3 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> طيب ممكن اتكلم مع حد كان مسلم واصبح مسيحي اود فعلاً التحدث الى  هكذا شخص  الي يعرف حد ممكن يخليه يرد بتعليق ولا رسالة ولا اي حاجة لو سمحتو


*فى اعضاء هنا كانو مسلمين واصبحو عابرين 
مثلك تمام امنء بالرب يسوع
هحاول ابعتلهم على الخاص من اجلك
يكى يقفوا بجنبك*


----------



## so lost (3 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *فى اعضاء هنا كانو مسلمين واصبحو عابرين
> مثلك تمام امنء بالرب يسوع
> هحاول ابعتلهم على الخاص من اجلك
> يكى يقفوا بجنبك*



انت انسان طيب و رائع شكراً جزيلاً لك ولكل من ساعدني بنشر كلماته الطيبة و كلمات للرب المسيح معي انتم الان جعلتموني مؤمنة تماماً بان المسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة شكراً لكم بارك لكم الرب واسعد قلبكم امين


----------



## Samir poet (3 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> انت انسان طيب و رائع شكراً جزيلاً لك ولكل من ساعدني بنشر كلماته الطيبة و كلمات للرب المسيح معي انتم الان جعلتموني مؤمنة تماماً بان المسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة شكراً لكم بارك لكم الرب واسعد قلبكم امين








*ربنا يفرح قلبك اختى الحبيبة سعيد بمعرفتك جداااا
وزى ما قولت احنا كلنا هنا اخواتك اسرة واحدة*
*واى شى شى تريدنة تحت امرك فية كلنا من اصغر
واحد فينا الى اكبر واحد فينا وصدقينى لن يبخل احد 
مننا فى الرد عليك شوفى بابا يسوع بعتلك تلك الرسالة
من اجلك  *



اللة لا يتاخر لكنة يتانى

اللة لا يسر بالتكسير انما يقوم بالتشكيل

اللة غير مطالب باجابة كل طلباتنا
لكنة مسؤل عن تسديد احتياجاتنا

اللة لايهتم براحتنا بقدر ما يهتم بنضوجنا

...اللة قد يسمح بدموع اليوم
لانة يعلم انها السبب فى ابتسامة الغد

اللة قد يسمح بتكسير كل ماتستند علية
كى مايكون هو سندك الوحيد

اللة ان عجل بالاستجابة فلانة كريم
وان اجل الاجابة فلانة حكيم

اطمئن على حياتك مع اللة
ثق بة فهو
يحبك

انت جميل اووووووى يارب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*سؤال غبى معلش 

إنتى عايشة فى آنى دولة ؟؟؟*


----------



## so lost (3 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *سؤال غبى معلش
> 
> إنتى عايشة فى آنى دولة ؟؟؟*



لا بالعكس متقوليش كدا 
انا عايشة في سدني استراليا


----------



## fredyyy (3 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> لا بالعكس متقوليش كدا
> انا عايشة في سدني استراليا


 
*بلد جميلة *

*وفيها حرية *

*يعني هتكوني في حالة أفضل من البلاد العربية *

*ربنا معاكِ ... ويطمِّن قلبك ... ويريَّح بالك ... أنت من الآن في حضن المسيح *

.


----------



## so lost (3 ديسمبر 2013)

Fredyyy , Samir Poet ,عبد يسوع المسيح 
اشكركم جداً على الرسائل الجميلة و الصلوات الاجمل ، واعذروني ان لم اجيب فلا اعرف كيف و اعتقد ان ليس لدية هذه الخاصية بعد


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

سلام المسيح لروحك أختي،،

ومرحباً بكِ وسط أخوتك وفى كنيستك،،




			طيب ممكن اتكلم مع حد كان مسلم واصبح مسيحي اود فعلاً التحدث الى هكذا شخص الي يعرف حد ممكن يخليه يرد بتعليق ولا رسالة ولا اي حاجة لو سمحتو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اختي ،أنتي لا تحتاجين لحديث مع مسلم أو غير مسلم،،فقط الأخوه يقومون بخدمتك والرد علي أسئلتك ومشاركتكـ مشاعركـ،،

هل أخبرك الي من تتحدثين،،؟

ولما أخبرك،،أنتي بالفعل تعرفينه،،وهو يعرفك

" أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى."
" خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي."
"وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي."
"أَبِي الَّذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْكُلِّ، وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي."

أنتي عرفتيه وسمعتي صوته حين دعاكٍ لمجده،،

هو كل ما تحتاجينه للخلاص،،

هو كل ما تحتاجينه لحياه ابديه،،

هو كل ما تحتاجينه ليحمل عنكِ كل عبء،،

فقط تحدثي اليه كما كل يوم،،

إرتجيه أن يظهر لك ذاته القدوس،،

أطلبي منه أن يستخدمك حسب ارادته،،

وأن يدبر لكِ كل أمور حياتك،،

الرب يرعي روحك ويفيض عليكِ بنعمته ويحيطكـ بسلامه القدوس الذي يفوق كل عقل،،

النعمه معكـ،،​*


----------



## EMad Thaabet (3 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام المسيح لكى اختى مبروك عليكى نعمة مخلصناا وملكنا المسيح انتى اليوم تحررتى من قيود ابليس  فلا تخافى بعد لان الرب عونك يسندك فى كل وقت من الان ستعرفين معنى السعادة الحقيقية التى يهبها المسيح لكل محبية لقد اخترتى النصيب الصالح مثل مرثاا 

اطلب من ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح ان يحررك من كل فكر شرير ووجع قلب ويعينك ويحارب عنك

 إلَى الآنَ لَمْ تطلُبوا شَيئًا باسمي. اُطلُبوا تأخُذوا، ليكونَ فرَحُكُمْ كامِلًا.(يوحَنا 16: 24 )


----------



## so lost (4 ديسمبر 2013)

EMad Thaabet قال:


> سلام المسيح لكى اختى مبروك عليكى نعمة مخلصناا وملكنا المسيح انتى اليوم تحررتى من قيود ابليس  فلا تخافى بعد لان الرب عونك يسندك فى كل وقت من الان ستعرفين معنى السعادة الحقيقية التى يهبها المسيح لكل محبية لقد اخترتى النصيب الصالح مثل مرثاا
> 
> اطلب من ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح ان يحررك من كل فكر شرير ووجع قلب ويعينك ويحارب عنك
> 
> إلَى الآنَ لَمْ تطلُبوا شَيئًا باسمي. اُطلُبوا تأخُذوا، ليكونَ فرَحُكُمْ كامِلًا.(يوحَنا 16: 24 )




شكراً على كلامك الجميل و انا واثقة بالرب و واثقة انو حيخلصني وينجيني و يطلعني من الافكار و الحيرة الي انا عايشة بيهة حالياً


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*رسالة لك هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3555804&postcount=394​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 ديسمبر 2013)

ابنتى العزيزة
الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر احمد نهائيا
طلبتى من الرب ان يرسل لك علامة وفى الحال ارسل لك هذه العلامة
ماذا تنتظرين
الرب يدعوكى فاستجيبى له
الرب يباركك


----------



## so lost (4 ديسمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ابنتى العزيزة
> الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر احمد نهائيا
> طلبتى من الرب ان يرسل لك علامة وفى الحال ارسل لك هذه العلامة
> ماذا تنتظرين
> ...



نضرت اليوم الى السماء وكان قلبي محتار فقلت بحرقة قلب يارب انا محتاجة اليك ان تضهو في حياتي محتاجة ان المسك وجودك و اصدقك ارجوك ارسل لي ولول علامة صغيرة و لفيت راسي طالعت لورا و رفعت راسي للسما و شفت الغيوم على شكل الوب في السماء فاتح لي اديه فتسارعت دقات قلبي لم اصدق ما شاهدت فنضرت من حولي اذا كان هنالك شخص اخر يطالع معي و نضرت الى فوق مرة اخرى فكان قد اختفت اليوم ...انا سعيدة جداً انا احب الرب و هو يحبني و انا متأكدة من ذلك صليت كثيييراً شاكرتاً له على ارسال هكذا علامة لي. اسفة ع الاطالة احببت نشر احساسي بالفرحة معك


----------



## AdmanTios (4 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> نضرت اليوم الى السماء وكان قلبي محتار فقلت بحرقة قلب يارب انا محتاجة اليك ان تضهو في حياتي محتاجة ان المسك وجودك و اصدقك ارجوك ارسل لي ولول علامة صغيرة و لفيت راسي طالعت لورا و رفعت راسي للسما و شفت الغيوم على شكل الوب في السماء فاتح لي اديه فتسارعت دقات قلبي لم اصدق ما شاهدت فنضرت من حولي اذا كان هنالك شخص اخر يطالع معي و نضرت الى فوق مرة اخرى فكان قد اختفت اليوم ...انا سعيدة جداً انا احب الرب و هو يحبني و انا متأكدة من ذلك صليت كثيييراً شاكرتاً له على ارسال هكذا علامة لي. اسفة ع الاطالة احببت نشر احساسي بالفرحة معك



*لا يوجد أطيب من إلهُنا الحنان
نُصلي من أجلك أختنا الغالية
و خالص الشكر للسماح لنا
بمُشاركتُك فرحة قلبك *


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> نضرت اليوم الى السماء وكان قلبي محتار فقلت بحرقة قلب يارب انا محتاجة اليك ان تضهو في حياتي محتاجة ان المسك وجودك و اصدقك ارجوك ارسل لي ولول علامة صغيرة و لفيت راسي طالعت لورا و رفعت راسي للسما و شفت الغيوم على شكل الوب في السماء فاتح لي اديه فتسارعت دقات قلبي لم اصدق ما شاهدت فنضرت من حولي اذا كان هنالك شخص اخر يطالع معي و نضرت الى فوق مرة اخرى فكان قد اختفت اليوم ...انا سعيدة جداً انا احب الرب و هو يحبني و انا متأكدة من ذلك صليت كثيييراً شاكرتاً له على ارسال هكذا علامة لي. اسفة ع الاطالة احببت نشر احساسي بالفرحة معك


*انة الرب يسوع يحبك حقأ
انتى ابنتة فيظل يبعتلك رسايل منة كى تطمنى انة يشعر بيك
اطمنى القى على الرب همك فهو يعولك*


----------



## so lost (4 ديسمبر 2013)

عذراً ع الاخطاء قصدت الرب و ليس الوب


----------



## so lost (4 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> 
> سلام المسيح لروحك أختي،،
> 
> ...


اول شي اسفة منتبهت لهذا التعليق 
ثاني شيئ هذا فعلاً ما حصل تماماً كمل قال الرب دعيته واستغثت به و صليت له فاجابني 
انا لست الوحيدة التي تشعر بوجود الرب معها الان و لكن الرب قد اختار صديق مقرب الي جداً ان يمر بمثل هذه التجربة في نفس الوقت و نحن الاثنان لدينا سؤال و هو هل يجب ان نتعمد لنكون مسيحين؟ وكيف يتم هذا و اين وهل يجب بعد ذلك اشهار مسيحيتنا؟


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> اول شي اسفة منتبهت لهذا التعليق
> ثاني شيئ هذا فعلاً ما حصل تماماً كمل قال الرب دعيته واستغثت به و صليت له فاجابني
> انا لست الوحيدة التي تشعر بوجود الرب معها الان و لكن الرب قد اختار صديق مقرب الي جداً ان يمر بمثل هذه التجربة في نفس الوقت و نحن الاثنان لدينا سؤال و *هو هل يجب ان نتعمد لنكون مسيحين؟ وكيف يتم هذا و اين وهل يجب بعد ذلك اشهار مسيحيتنا؟*


*بصى الرب يسوع يسوع يقول من لا يولد من المياة والروح القدس لا يقدر ان يدخل الملكوت السموات والمقصود هنا وهو التعميد  موضوع التعميد دا فى ربنا طالما انتى برا مصر يبقى اكيد هيكون الموضوع سهل شوية عليكى 
النما حكاية الاشهر دى مش عارف لانى مليشى خلفية عنها 
لكن اقدر اقول خالى بالك من نفسك انتى سنك صغير  وقدامك العمر كامل فلو احد عرف انك عابرة وفى مثل سنك وكان متعصبة فسوف تمرين بى ايام صعبة لكن ثقى فى الرب يسوع 
ولكل شى تحت السماء لة وقت امين ربنا يباركك وعندك اخونا  خريستو عابر ايضا*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*



			اول شي اسفة منتبهت لهذا التعليق 
ثاني شيئ هذا فعلاً ما حصل تماماً كمل قال الرب دعيته واستغثت به و صليت له فاجابني 
انا لست الوحيدة التي تشعر بوجود الرب معها الان و لكن الرب قد اختار صديق مقرب الي جداً ان يمر بمثل هذه التجربة في نفس الوقت و نحن الاثنان لدينا سؤال و هو هل يجب ان نتعمد لنكون مسيحين؟ وكيف يتم هذا و اين وهل يجب بعد ذلك اشهار مسيحيتنا؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا عليكي آختي،،

المعموديه سر مقدس،،لابد منه،،وكونك تعيشين فى آسترآليآ فهذا يُسهل من الآمر،،

أنتي بالفعل آشهرتي مسيحيتك فى السماء،،وهذا يكفي،،

بالنسبه لصديقكـ فهذا شيء رائع،، هذا يمنحك الحديث والآستفآده والتشجيع،،لكن آيضآ تآكدي من محبته للرب،،

ويكون جميل جدآ لو انضم لينآ هنآ كآخ عزيز نخدمه بمحبه،،

الآن آستطيع آن آقول لكِ،آنك حينمآ تطلبي ستُجآبي،وحينمآ تقرعي سيُفتح لكي،،

هنيئآ لكِ خلآص روحك،،

صلي لخلاص آسرتك ولخلآص الجميع،، "آمن فتخلُص آنت وآهل بيتك"

*


----------

